# EPH25+ (with ephedrine)



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme no nonger stock these buy they are now available at www.musclechat.co.uk and also from the Muscle Chat shop too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

the link for musclechatshop is

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/shop


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Is this stuff really that good? been thinking of ordering some to make a change from pro plus and the Do-Do's (which taste like crap).


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

hello spudgun,

yeah there good, i use them reguarly, so do a few other guys on here,

they give me a good kick to my training especially if your a little tired.

heres the updated link.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/shop

cheers


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

I would like to ordered this . I try to registred again on the shop


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

hello there

if you visit

http://www.musclechat.co.uk

on the right of the page there is a picture of eph 25, just underneath

there is a buy now button. this will take you through to a secure checkout.

all you have to do is click on the button and enter details. :wink:

best regards steve


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks for your help I ordered one ..to try


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

arfffff I can't edit my post :lol:

sorry for my english :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

this might be a stupid question but how many eph do you get in a tub? also how many a day are you supposed to take?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

you get 60 in a tub 2 a day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Is the shop still in place?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

yes shop is still running now

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/shop


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

gonna order 1 more pot of it. decided to cut after pct  (dont worry steve i'll be bulking straight after but would rather do it clean with a low BF than from where i am  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

You can't go wrong with that EPH from Steve, had me running around the walls of the gym. Long time since I've taken something that made me that hyper and did my gym session in half my usual time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

I used to get them from my gym but the guy left now, so any chance anybody knows how to get them(eph 25) cheers dave.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

buy from http://www.musclechat.co.uk/shop


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks nick, have you tryed them are the same as eph+25 ephedrine.

I have odered these ephedrine HCL from www.astronutrition.com dont know what they are like yet i guess i find out soon cheers Dave


----------

